# Tree.io Alternatives



## Nick (May 14, 2014)

Hi all,

A while ago I was looking into self-hosted Project/Business Management Software when Google Apps become no longer free. I stumbled across Tree.io however other things came up and I've been away for close to a year now and never really got the chance to deploy it and see what it was like.

Just wondering if you guys have any experience with Tree.io or similar software (Google Apps for example).

Cheers


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2014)

Welcome back man!


----------



## Nick (May 14, 2014)

drmike said:


> Welcome back man!


Cheers! I keep trying to come back but then work sends me away again! Starting to get a lot more time on my hands these days though and got to stay entertained one way or another B)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 14, 2014)

Sup @Nick!  Glad to have you back man haha. 

I'd say look into Feng Office.  Of course this depends on what you want out of the software (Tree.io did a ton of things).  

If you can use paid I'd say JIRA wouldn't be too bad of an alternative.


----------



## peterw (May 14, 2014)

We use Redmine http://www.redmine.org for project handling. It is open source and does the job. If you have money to throw at a company you can use Redbooth: http://redbooth.com .


----------



## raindog308 (May 15, 2014)

This seems to be a popular topic.  Usually mentioned are Trello and Asana (I like this one).

Really depends what you mean by project management - to different people that phrase means assigning software tasks, shared calendars, group todo lists, shared files, gantt charts, etc.


----------

